# pregnancy photos



## DIRT (May 31, 2005)

give me your thoughts please.


----------



## mad_malteaser (May 31, 2005)

I love the second of Mum and daughter looking at each other. Really cute photographs.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 31, 2005)

yeah the second one is much stronger I think


----------



## DIRT (May 31, 2005)

Why am I seeing red X's here???  The pics worked in the preview???


----------



## DIRT (May 31, 2005)

Sorry for the previous posts if you saw them... it was my wife,


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 31, 2005)

#2 looks more natural. as for red X I got them at first, after I go to the link directly they then will load


----------



## DIRT (May 31, 2005)

Alright,  I figured out the red X problem...its solved now and thanks all for the comments.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 1, 2005)

First things first...  CONGRATS on your growing family!

I don't know how to feel about the lighting.  The low ratio is... OK.  It seems there is no real single light source (main light).  Lighting that is more "directional" would help shape her belly.  I do like the range of tones... often tough to acheive.

I seldom find "out of key" portraits work for me.  With all the light clothing, I would like to see this on a light background.  One more nit to pick...  the creases in the background.  It should be easy to retouch though.

Great expressions and beautiful subject!


----------

